# Ball Emii Diver In The Workplace



## TraserH3 (Feb 22, 2009)

Here are some pictures i've taken with a Canon Powershot G9. I'm pretty new to photography and I was wondering if you had any advice to give about shooting watches with a compact. i'm getting better at defusing the flash but atrificial lighting is still a problem esp with a watch with a curved crystal:

Chain Box










Starboard Gyro










Winch Room


----------



## TraserH3 (Feb 22, 2009)

ROV Manipulator










Seismic Guns










Emergency Stop










Enjoy


----------



## dragonkhan (Jan 14, 2009)

Really nice pic man :good:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Excellent pics in an interesting setting. Well done. :thumbsup:


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

I think the first one in the chain box is my favourite and that's a great looking watch. Some great locations for taking pictures too.

I'm not sure I could be around a big red button like that for long without pressing it though.


----------



## stonedeaf (Dec 3, 2008)

TraserH3 said:


> Here are some pictures i've taken with a Canon Powershot G9. I'm pretty new to photography and I was wondering if you had any advice to give about shooting watches with a compact. i'm getting better at defusing the flash but atrificial lighting is still a problem esp with a watch with a curved crystal:
> 
> Chain Box
> 
> ...


 Great pics :thumbsup:

Whatever you do don't enter the Photo Competition


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

hi i just received a g9 this week myself soooo still learning

lucky they a are pretty intuitive

you do know how to put it on macro?

also try lowering the flash power

look were the light falls shadows and shine

cant beat a tripod

this is one good guide i found explore there's a lot of info on other pages

http://www.photoaficionado.com/tips/g9_quicktips.html

i also like ken rockwells tips

http://www.kenrockwell.com/tech.htm


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

God, I don't think I've ever wanted anything more than I want a "Seismic gun" right now, where can I get one? :drool:

Nice pics BTW, looks like you have an interesting job.


----------



## inskip75 (Jan 10, 2009)

Nice watch and photos - also divers look better in a suitable environment - boats in this case i guess - underwater vehicles anyway, or engineering IMO


----------



## TraserH3 (Feb 22, 2009)

unlcky alf said:


> God, I don't think I've ever wanted anything more than I want a "Seismic gun" right now, where can I get one? :drool:
> 
> Nice pics BTW, looks like you have an interesting job.


They are pretty cool, make a suitable hefty bang when they go off it makes the whole boat shake. Not so good for the guys off shift but its made up for when you preff the fire button


----------



## orionz (Feb 15, 2009)

Nice environment for a dive watch. I really like the tritium lume on these.


----------

